# Yet another Discrete Question...



## cschlik (Jan 27, 2003)

I am use an OFA remote to teach my URC-200 remote discrete codes. I can not find the three digit codes for discrete on/off for the 921 (i am using device code 0775). I have spent most of the day searching the net with no luck. On the JP1 forum the advanced code list does not show on/off for device 0775. Any direction would be greatly appreciated. Other than a quick code for sd or hd this is the only discrete I need...


Thanks, 

sorry for beating a dead horse sensless...


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

well the discrete on/off codes are on remote central under the pronto (like marantz rc 5200) part under Discrete hex codes. What code set are you using? (1,3,9,etc.) since you cant import discretes into the setup for the urc-200 remote you are using (can you somehow??) you will need to get something else that is pc programmable to "teach" the urc-200. the OFA remote you mention does it have a pc program capability? you might have to find a friend with a pronto to tech discretes to your urc-200. where do you live?

Jon


----------



## cschlik (Jan 27, 2003)

I have taught my URC-200 tons of discrete codes for my other components by using a cheap OFA (radio shack) remote and the advanced codes tables from www.hifi-remote.com. The device code for echostar receivers that works is 0775. However, there are no advance codes for this device ID... My remote address is 921 is addressed as 1. Basically there is a 3 digit code for off and on that works with the 0775 ID. If I find them, I will assign them a button on the OFA remote and learn it to the URC-200. A simple process once the codes are revealed. As much time as I have spent on this, I probably could have manually tested all the possible code combinations. boo hoo... 

Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

So you dont know anyone nearby with a pronto or marantz or Xantech URC?? anything that is pc programmed? They could import the codes from remote central (heck i could email them to you) and teach it to your URC 200. I dont know much about three digit codes for the OFA I never use it. I always program with a marantz 5400, or 9200 or 9500 or sometimes with the xantech URC-2. They are all pc programmable and you can import discrete codes and teach them to other remotes like the Home theater master mx-700 or 850.....

Jon


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

The 921/721 can be a tricky jp1 upgrade because two different device codes are used. The newer jp1 remotes have a special protocol to do this. For older removed you'll need to upload a protocol.

Have you tried these (both list the discrete on/off commands):

Older remotes:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/jp1/files/3. Device Codes/PVR/Dish_Network_PVR721-old-remotes.txt

Newer remotes:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/jp1/files/3. Device Codes/PVR/Dish_Network_PVR721.txt


----------



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

I am using discrete codes for my HTPRo (UEI 9811) and OFA C7. I got the codes by taking the hex codes from Pronto and converting using the utility I got from HiFi-remote.com into EFC. Unfortunately i won't be home till later this week so can't tell you what they are.

The Pronto codes vary slightly depending on which device you've set your 921 to. Mine came set for device 3. 

Byas


----------



## cschlik (Jan 27, 2003)

Do you remember the name of the utility program? Finally progress... I hope 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

Yes -- it's the Pronto IR tool. Enter the hex codes for the associated device setting into this tool and hit the button "decode HEx" and it will give you the EFC.

The link for the pronto on/off codes is in one of the sticky threads above. There are on/off codes for multiple addresses. Device # = Address + 1 (i think -- or it may be the reverse so try a few +/-).

For the IR tool:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/jp1/files/Programs/IRTool.zip

You also need

http://john.fine.home.comcast.net/ir/Decode_IR_DLL.zip

Byas


----------



## cschlik (Jan 27, 2003)

Awesome... For anybody that is interested the discrete codes for device 1 on Cab/Sat 0775 are: 242 (On); 174(OFF)


----------

